# Bluetooth und Gentoo

## moe

Hallo,

um mit meinem Laptop kabellos zu surfen, hab ich mir eine Bluetooth-PCMCIA-Card (Sphinx Pico Card) und für den Standrechner einen USB-Stick zugelegt.

Die Hardware ist noch nicht eingetroffen, ich möchte aber vorab schon alles so gut es geht einrichten. Kennt jmd. da ein (möglichst gentoo spezifisches) Howto? 

Vor allem die PCMCIA-Card macht mir n bisschen Sorgen, generell funzt sie unter Linux, im Kernel kann man auch Treiber dafür auswählen. Allerdings hab ich im Kernel PCMCIA-Support ausgeschaltet, da ich die pcmcia-cs Treiber benutzen möchte/muss. Ist in diesem treiberpaket auch diese treiber enthalten? Was muss generell im Kernel angeschaltet werden?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## knorke

etwas off-topic, aber meinst du nicht, dass wlan für kabellose netze besser geeignet ist als bluetooth?

----------

## moe

Ja, kab auch lange überlegt, ob BT oder Wlan, hab mich dann aber für BT entschieden, weil:

Es ist billiger.

Übertragungsrate reicht zum Surfen, für alles was mehr braucht kann ich ja immer noch n Kabel reinstecken.

BT ist universeller, mit WLan kann ich z.B nicht meinen Drucker für rund 30 "vernetzen".

In der Zukunft wirds wahrscheinlich vielerlei Geräte geben, die BT nutzen, Handys, PDAs, Tablet-PCs etc.

Deshalb hab ich BT genommen.. Aber is wirklich n bissel OT.   :Laughing: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## sven-tek

erzähl mal hier wie es so geklappt hat, ich habe das auch genauso vor.

die bt pcmcia karte hab ich schon, brauche nur noch nen stick für den server

schreib auch mal wie weit du so kommst, ich muss z.B. durch zwei wände durch.

gruss, Sven

----------

## moe

Wird denn die Karte erkannt und lädt der cardmgr irgendeinen Treiber dafür? Hab die Hardware noch gar nicht, denke mal dass sie Mittwoch o. Donnerstag kommt.

Wenn alles hier ist, werd ich auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten, oder (was ich eher glaube) Fragen stellen, weil ichs nicht gebacken kriege.   :Wink: 

BTW, was hast du für eine Karte / wie teuer?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## knorke

benötigt bluetooth wie andere IR-geräte ne freie sichtverbindung zwischen den kommunikationspartnern?

----------

## Pietschy

 *Quote:*   

> benötigt bluetooth wie andere IR-geräte ne freie sichtverbindung zwischen den kommunikationspartnern?

 

nö, allerdings sind Wände usw nicht gerade förderlich. Leider  :Sad: 

Ronny

----------

## moe

Kommt aber auf den Wandtyp an, bei nem Bekannten läuft son Fritz-Blue Ding über 6m Entfernung mit ner Wand zwischen und vollem Pegelausschlag.. Aber leider benutzt dieser Windows, sonst wüsst ich ja schon wie und obs unter Linux läuft   :Sad: 

Na wie gesagt diese Woche kommt das Zeug, dann werd ich berichten..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## sven-tek

HI,

du solltest dir mal bluez anschauen.

Für Gnome gibts da auch ne schöne Software für BT-Componenten, bin aber noch dabei zu installieren. Irgendwie gibts da nen haufen abhängigkeiten die ich erstmal bearbeiten muss. Bin schon seit 2 tagen dabei.

http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth

----------

## moe

Habe seit ner Woche die Hardware hier und kriege es nicht gebacken  :Sad: 

Laptop:

Sphinx Picocard ( www.sphinx-elektronik.de )

Stand-Rechner:

Anycom Class 2 USB-Stick

Hardwaretechnisch läuft alles ohne Probleme mittels bluez.

Als Übertragungsart wollt ich PAN nutzen, also ohne die PPP-Emulation. Nach dem Howto auf der Bluez-Seite klappte auch alles nach ein paar Änderungen. Z.B. wollte der Laptop sich nicht als Slave verbinden, (pand --search ..) andersrum klappts. Weiterhin kann ich aufm Laptop nicht die link-quality sehen usw. Aber das sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten, so läufts jetzt bei mir:

Laptop:

Karte wird per cardmgr initilisiert und Treiber geladen.

hcid

pand --listen --role PANU --service NAP --nosdp --persist

Standrechner:

Hotplug lädt alle Treiber

hcid

pand --search --role NAP --nosdp --persist

Damit klappt auch eine Verbindung, der Standrechner bridget sie zum bestehenden Lan, der Laptop holt sich per DHCP alles was er braucht.

So weit so gut, leider bricht die Verbindung nach einigen Sekunden ab, und  kann nicht mehr aufgebaut werden, der Bluetooth-Layer wird zwar regelmässig aufgebaut (hcitool con zeigt immer kurz was) aber pan schaffts nimmermehr. Neustarten der Dienste und sogar Treiber neuladen bringt leider nix und wäre auch nicht wirklich eine Lösung   :Crying or Very sad: 

Die Bluetooth-Mailingliste bringt keine hilfreichen Suchergebnisse (btw. Suchen in ner SF-Mailingliste ist besch****). Daher werd ich wohl oder übel wohl das Zeug wieder verkaufen und doch Wlan nehmen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## sven-tek

hmm, vielleicht bist du ein wenig gefrustet aber das scheint mir doch nicht die richtige lösung zu sein

----------

## moe

Ja gefrustet bin ich ein wenig, allerdings hab ich mir zwischenzeitlich auch überlegt, den schwachen Laptop (PII-333) mittels remote-X o.ä. etwas zu entlasten und da wären die 1Mbit brutto eh n bissel wenig.  :Sad: 

Deshalb hab ich auch gar nicht grossartig weiterprobiert, imho müsste es mit RFCOMM evtl. klappen. Also der Laptop "wählt sich" per ppp beim Standrechner ein, hab das Zeug aber schon wieder eingepackt..

Affix hatte übrigens hardwaretechnisch auch alles erkannt, wollte aber gar keine PAN Verbindung aufbauen, vielleicht isses auch noch zu früh, da ja PAN over BNEP bei beiden erst vor kurzem implementiert wurde..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## wzzrd

Kann jemand mich vielleicht erzählen was das Unterscheid ist, zwischen affix und bluez? Es sind beide bluetooth protocol stacks, aber ich glaube das es mir nicht klar ist warum ich bluez oder affix nutzen soll, und nicht affix oder bluez  :Wink: 

Ich versuche mein neue T68i Handy mit meinem Gentoo Rechner kommunizieren zu lassen, aber multisync tut gar nichts, und andere programmen sprechen von affix stat bluez, und ich hätte noch nie davon gehört...

(Entschuldigung für meines Kindliches Deutsch... Es ist bald zehn Jahre her, seit ich Deutsch gelernt habe  :Razz:  )

----------

## moe

Affix und Bluez sind einfach nur 2 verscheidene Protocol Stacks wie du schion sagst, aber (wenn ich mich nicht irre) auch verschiedene Hardwaretreiber. Affix wird von Nokia entwickelt oder gefördert oder so, und Bluez ist völlig frei. Aber alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.  :Smile: 

Wenn möglich solltest du Bluez nehmen, da das auch im Kernel enthalten ist und es für Affix keine ebuilds gibt   :Very Happy: 

Was hast du denn momentan drauf, Affix oder Bluez? Und gibts Fehlermeldung wenn du synchronisieren willst?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## sven-tek

So, ich hab mir für mein server jetzt auch nen bt-adapter bestellt. Es ist einer von Elsa. mal sehn wie das so läuft.

Aufm Notebook hab ich die nokia dtl-1 endlich auch ans laufen gebracht, ich hatte bisher immer die meldung "Card Services release dos not match" bekommen wenn ich modprobe dtl1_cs gemacht habe.

Da ich mir sicher bin das es eine dtl-1 ist habe ich diese abfrage im sourcecode von dtl1_cs.o einfach auskommentiert  und neu kompiliert.

Jetzt war ich auch in der Lage das modul zu laden und mit hciscan finde ich dann auch mein telefon. weiter bin ich noch nicht.

 :Laughing: 

Hat einer schon das rfcomm benutzt? ist das ein modul das ich laden muss oder wie läuft das?

Sven  :Laughing: 

----------

## sven-tek

Hi,

ich hab nun Bluetooth mit PAN soweit am laufen. der server und das notebook haben die ip adressen bekommen. (bnep0 10.0.0.1 /10.0.0.2 ) und ich kann z.b. per ssh und ping verbindungen nutzen.

 :Embarassed: 

blöde frage wie bridge ich nun die verbindung im server zum internet. bisher mache ich das mit nem proxyxserver. aber das kanns ja nicht sein, und mail geht ja auch ned.

danke, Sven

----------

## klausx

Hallo,

ich habe mir auchmal einen Epox BT-GD02 Dongle zugelegt um Daten mit meinem T610 austauschen zu können.

(Mein XP startet gar nicht mehr, wenn ich die Treiben installiert habe) 

Unter meinem Gentoo bin ich schon weiter.

Software:

bluez-kernel-2.3; bluez-libs-2.4; bluez-pan-1.1; bluez-sdp-1.1; bluez-utils-2.3; p3nfs-5.13a; libezV24-0.1; tsemgr-0.07; leif-0.5

(ja ich habe schon ein bischen rumtetsetet).

Mit: 

```

#!/bin/bash

rmmod bluetooth

modprobe hci_usb

killall hcid sdpd

modprobe bnep

hcid; sdpd; hciconfig hci0 piscan noauth up

rfcomm connect 4 00:0A:D9:93:76:B5 10

p3nfsd -UIQ -dir /mnt/T610 -tty /dev/rfcomm4

```

bekomme ich eine prima Verbindung hin. Leider wollen weder tsemgr noch leif mit dem Telefon reden. p3nsfd nützt mir eigentlich auch nichts, da ich den Client nicht auf das Telefon bekomme.

Und mit pand habe ich es auch noch nicht gebacken bekommen ein dnep-Device zu bekommen.

Irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. 

Hat Jemand eine Idee ?

Gruß

                    Klausx

----------

